# FCS-Kali (Southeastern Region) Rank Achievements!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 10, 2007)

With great pride, the Southeastern Region of FCS-Kali would like to announce and congratulate the following students being awarded the following rank achievement at Summer International FCS Gathering in Tampa Florida, held on September 8th, 9th, 2007.

*FCS-Kali Instructor*
Eric Bullock - Raleigh, NC
Lyndon Johnson - Goldsboro/Mount Olive, NC
Rich Monforti - Cary, NC
Brian Corey - Mount Croghan, SC (SC FCS-Kali Tactical State Rep)

The FCS-Kali Instructor rank is equivalent to a 1st Degree Black Belt in other systems. This rank can only be awarded at an FCS International Family Gathering, and with the unanimous approval of all of the attending FCS Instructors, Guros, and Lakans.

*Level III*
Phillip "Brad" Carey - Charleston, SC (SC FCS-Kali State Rep)
Howard Vanderbeck - Charleston, SC (SC FCS-Kali State Rep)

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans
FCS-Kali Southeastern US Regional Director


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great! Congratulations to all!


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Arnisador,

They have worked very hard!

Coming from a Senior Master such as yourself, is a great compliment!

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## MJS (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!:ultracool

Mike


----------



## rompida (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you for your compliments.  It WAS hard work, but I can honestly say I ENJOYED ever single minute of it!  

Also, Harold had NO small part in making this happen! He is very dedicated to teaching. Many thanks for the training opportunities Harold!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations!  Sorry I missed you and your guys at the SamaSama Harold. I had family things going on at that time.

Andy


----------



## guitokenpoisabela (Sep 20, 2007)

The gatherine was great ,,,,,Congratulations
 Guito


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2007)

Hearty congratulations to everyone!   What wonderful news!

artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 22, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Congratulations! Sorry I missed you and your guys at the SamaSama Harold. I had family things going on at that time.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Good to hear from you!

Yeah, sorry were not able to make it. It was a huge crowd there, probably well over 50.

Other highlights (besides the material covered)

- Guro Mark Cody as just finishing writing another book (Wado Ryu) that is due out soon.  

- Mike Jennings was promoted to Guro and actually is a newlywed. His wife trains too.  How cool is that!

- Rich and Gigi were there representing LA. They have a new MA supplier and fitness business. You can go to my "MySpace" posted in my MT post signature to get a hold of them if you don't already have their info. Look for "da best quality products" friends icon or for Rich's or Gigi's friends icon. They are also conducting a FMA Gathering this weekend in CA.

- It was cool to see Anthony, Ernie, Travis, Gary, Kenny, Bear, Carlo and Louis there and Marresse brought his little 9 month old warrior there. 

- Rico, Pipo, Seho and the group from Puerto Rico were there as usual representing strongly.

GM Fred Lazo gave several demos and his son, Ricky assisted him on Sunday.

- A new FCS group based in Toronto, Ont was in attendance.

Later,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 23, 2007)

rompida said:


> Thank you for your compliments. It WAS hard work, but I can honestly say I ENJOYED ever single minute of it!
> 
> Also, Harold had NO small part in making this happen! He is very dedicated to teaching. Many thanks for the training opportunities Harold!


You're quite welcome, Brian!

And again, congratulations for your promotion to FCS-Instructor.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 28, 2007)

Oops forgot to give a "shout out" to Stoney (I think he has a new book as well) and Nate.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 30, 2007)

The Charleston Combat Academy would like to thank Guro Harold for his time, instruction, and dedication. Without your help, none of this would have been possible! You make us proud to be part of the FCS family!  BRAD


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Tuhon Ray has finally updated the FCS Instructors page.

Congratulations again to:

Eric Bullock, Lyndon Johnson, Rich Monforti, and Brian Corey.

Bear with me everyone, these are my first black belts in FCS Kali!

Harold


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 21, 2007)

as usual I am late but Congratulations to all


----------

